
Closely-watched case may spell trouble for software patents - chaostheory
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080409-closely-watched-case-may-spell-trouble-for-software-patents.html
======
jcl
Here's hoping. Software patents are an unnecessary drain on the economy.

